
China says it will impose tariffs on 128 U.S. exports, including pork and fruit - zonotope
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2018/04/01/trade-war-escalates-as-china-vows-to-impose-tariffs-on-128-u-s-exports-including-pork-and-fruit/
======
londons_explore
Scrap aluminium is an interesting one.

Aluminium is effectively "solid electricity". The main cost of producing
aluminium is electricity.

Having a ship a week full of aluminium going from the USA to China full of
aluminium is equivalent to an undersea electricity cable as far as electricity
markets are concerned.

Given all that, it suggests that China might have an electricity surplus, but
see USA aluminium exports (produced by cheap fracking gas leading to cheap
electricity) as unwelcome competition.

